# Who makes coyote calls on here



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

after to ItsDirty he said their guys in here that make an sell them and I need one for next Thursday so does anybody on here have any ready to sell lol cause I need some news cause it's time to upgrade lol.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Eyemakecalls2 and Prairiewolf are both makers that come to mind immediately. Try sending them PM's. They'll take good care of you.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Alright man ill pm them, and also are they on a lot during the day?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I recently purchased a bite-reed call from PrairieWolf....Very nice... I highly recommend him..


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Scotty D. said:


> I recently purchased a bite-reed call from PrairieWolf....Very nice... I highly recommend him..


How long does it take him to shp them and also whats his general price?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Super-fast shipping & I think I only paid $18 TMD


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Scotty D. said:


> Super-fast shipping & I think I only paid $18 TMD


Ok well thank you and ill im going to pm them here soon.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Couple of threads that might help:

Any PredatorTalk.com members make their own calls?

Custom call makers

Custom call makers are welcome to post - no charge!


----------

